# ID?



## djg (Apr 7, 2020)

Ran across this log at the log yard today. I don't recognize the bark, but the end turns orange with exposure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2020)

Osage Orange comes to mind. Chuck


----------



## djg (Apr 7, 2020)

No it's definitely not O. orange. Kinda of a soft wood like a maple.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2020)

Bark looks like maple to me

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

